# Ethernet Controller for macbook on Win XP



## klam (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey there,

*sighs* ok so, I can't connect to the internet cause the Ethernet Controller of the macbook running windows XP is missing, where can I find this? apparently it wasn't on the cd made by the bootcamp.

Thanks


----------



## Emmerac (Aug 26, 2006)

Apple recently released an update to Boot Camp that fixes a number of issues including fixes for the ethernet controller and the iSight. You can download the latest version of boot camp here:

http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/

Also, if you are running a MacBook, make sure you have the new firmware update from Apple. You can do this by going to Apple>Software Update...


----------

